# Possibly 1930 Columbia junior roadster??



## ZE52414 (Oct 8, 2017)

Picked up a new project the other day and was wanting to make sure I ID it correct. What I'm getting is with the H serial number it's a 1930? And with the 28" wheels would this be a junior roadster? Any info would be great and very appreciative! Please let me know if someone could give me any info. Thanks guys!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 9, 2017)

I think your correct. Lukky you have the original pedals. They are difficult to come by and pricey when you do find them. It looks like you just need a chain and some tires and you are ready to ride.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 9, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I think your correct. Lukky you have the original pedals. They are difficult to come by and pricey when you do find them. It looks like you just need a chain and some tires and you are ready to ride.



Thank you MR Columbia. I did hear the pedals were the hard part to find! Do you think the seat is OG? I've never seen a chassis like it!  And thank you again man!


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 10, 2017)

I do think the seat is correct. I have the same one on some of my bikes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I do think the seat is correct. I have the same one on some of my bikes.



Thank you for the info! I appreciate it!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

@MrColumbia are the stem ornaments hard to find? I think that will be the next thing I look for. Thanks man Zach


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 11, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> @MrColumbia are the stem ornaments hard to find? I think that will be the next thing I look for. Thanks man Zach




Not really. I have a couple and see them on eBay all the time. They go for about $70 with the mounting bracket intact.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Not really. I have a couple and see them on eBay all the time. They go for about $70 with the mounting bracket intact.



I found me one thank you for all the help


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 11, 2017)

I've seen lots of nice 26" single tube tires for sale over the years.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I've seen lots of nice 26" single tube tires for sale over the years.



Wheels will be the next thing I seen a set of tires on eBay for 495$ thought that was a bit high. :/


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I've seen lots of nice 26" single tube tires for sale over the years.



And I think I need 28". :/


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 11, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> And I think I need 28". :/



Are the rims 25 or 23?


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2017)

25"  I'll have to double check. But there taller  than regular balloon tire wheels. So that's where I'm getting the 28". I wish they were 26s would make it a whole lot easier! 


bikewhorder said:


> Are the rims 25 or 23?


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Are the rims 25 or 23?



25" it is! Just measured


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 12, 2017)

Little update


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

Little more updating


----------



## Igor (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice, I'm looking for b-b bearing races for my 27. They're an odd size, so fun.


----------

